

"Web users getting more selfish" -- Jakob Nielsen - prakash
http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/mpapps/pagetools/print/news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7417496.stm

======
jws
For a certain, made up definition of selfish. I think the data cited really
means to say that "search engines are good enough that people prefer them over
manually going to a likely starting point and hunting for relevant links". I
can agree with that.

And there should be an automatic warning on any article that contains the
phrase "beat Google".

